# Lug Wrench



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone know off hand what the lug size's are on a 21rs. I've been meaning to purchase one (shame on me), since the one equipped with my tow vehicle is different. Much rather have now- then realize I do not, when I get a flat tire.

Thanks in advance...

Jose


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not sure the size, Jose, but Wally World has a 4-in-one foldable lug wrench that has right size for both sizes of lugs on the Outback. And since it folds it stores nicely.

Randy


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks, Randy... I assume Wally World is Camping World?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

wally world=walmart


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't remember the lug sizes off hand but do want to warn you that the lug nuts holding the spare tire in place are a different size than the lug nuts that hold the wheel on the trailer. Maybe it was a weight-saving decision.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I got the Walmart 4 -n-1 also -- that way one size fits the truck tires, one fits the lugs on the spare, and the other fit the Outback so i only have to carry one tool... while you are at it make sure you get yourself a 2 ton hydraulic jack and a good piece of 4 x 4 to fit under the axle to put the jack on ... and then practice once doing it....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

13/16 is the lug sizeon my 28rsds. On my 05 the spare and mains are all the same size. I use a 1/2 inch deep well socket on an 18in breaker bar. Much smaller than a normal lug wrench. I also carry a 1/2in torque wrench.

Jared


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

13/16 on my 28BHS as well.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

13/16" on our 21RS. Get the 4 way.....It should work on the TV as well. I also carry a 1/2" drive torque wrench.

Gotta love Wally World!

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I can't remember the lug sizes off hand but do want to warn you that the lug nuts holding the spare tire in place are a different size than the lug nuts that hold the wheel on the trailer. Maybe it was a weight-saving decision.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]30950[/snapback]​


Not on my 27RSDS. They are the same size. I checked. I have heard different people say that there are two sizes, so I guess that is common. Go figure.









Bill


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I bought the foldable lug wrench at Wally World today and it's too small! I'm bummed, it's a neat foldable design and now I have to take it back and look for something larger. Why would my lugs be bigger than others with the same Outback? (2005 21RS).


----------

